# How intelligent do you think you are?



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

?


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think I'm very intelligent. Something that stuck in my head since I was a kid, is that the average person thinks they're smart...So chances are, if you think you are, you probably aren't :lol 

I think everyone is "intelligent" in some area though. All got something we know more about than the average person.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I've made it this far. Like anyone else, I have my strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## AkashiSeijuro (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been told that I am very observative. That I pay attention to detail. I think about things that most people wouldn't. I guess I am intelligent. Not when it comes to school, though.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

According to mostly or somewhat objective measures (Mensa IQ test, LSAT, and college GPA), I'm smarter than most people. I'm well above average. I'm definitely not a genius though. I don't qualify for Mensa. I'll never be a theoretical physicist or some such thing, but I'm smart enough for most intellectually demanding careers (lawyer, doctor, state university professor, etc.).

I just need to get over my psychological issues.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What did you mean by borderline intelligent? It's placed first and the other options seem to be ascending intelligence wise so I wonder.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I can use basic reasoning abilities.

For instance, when eating I can get the food into my mouth. I consider this to be an "above average" skill.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

At least as smart as a monkey not as smart as a chimp :no


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What did you mean by borderline intelligent? It's placed first and the other options seem to be ascending intelligence wise so I wonder.


Well, I didn't want to use ''slightly smarter than a vegetable''(that was my first choice and it seemed a bit funny to me. But then I remembered most people don't get my jokes and some will soon get on my nerves). So I used the fancier term Borderline intelligent. Meaning above mentally challenged but lower than ''below the average''.

In terms of IQ, that would be between 70 and 85.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I guess I'm average :stu


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm a genius and never going to settle for less haha :yes


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm a low level genius. *superhero pose*


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

My memory retention is horrible, so it clouds my genius, and everybody thinks im dumb.
But wierdly so, they always come to me to ask doubts/solve their problems.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

me . ? I voted ''above average'' however there was no ''significantly above average' option. If there had been.... i would have voted that.

intelligence? what sort..? Because I have some good academic intelligence, good emotional intelligence, good spacial intelligence, practical skill intelligence, 'memory intelligence'' ... intelligence is not a single entity. its a combination of many different factors, and therefore I believe intelligence is a multi-faceted quality.

I think IQ tests are not probably really very accurate indicator of other than puzzle solving ability.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a genius but a humble one, so i voted above average


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i'm not anything special really. however i always scored very high academically when i was younger and more passionate about things, so maybe i was at one point before apathy set in


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't feel very smart but then that could just be me being humble. Either way, I don't know a lot.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I feel like I'm average.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I dunno, I put below average because it seems most likely. I mean, I do OK academically, consistently pulling in good grades without much effort. And my IQ is above average, if I remember rightly. But I am a ****ing loser. What else can I judge myself on besides life decisions? That's what counts.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd say lower than average. Oh I regularly (actually 90% of the time) get the highest grade on tests. Tests don't mean you're smart though. If you ask me how to do the laundry, I'd be clueless.


----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't know, I guess I'm average (maybe not.. I don't care, honestly). I learn pretty fast but I need a good reason for that. I don't like to memorize useless stuff.
Honestly, I don't know what means to be intelligent. It can't be measured by a simple test. I guess an intelligent person thinks, makes a plan then act to get what he wants. That's my opinion.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Smarter than average, but no genius. Not doing bad for a dropout.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't know, never taken a IQ test apart from those silly one's on the internet. Probably below average or average.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

How do you define intelligence, let alone borderline intelligence?

You'll never hear me say I'm intelligent. Sure I'm book smart, but that's not a good indicator in my book.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm somewhere between a dumbass and an idiot.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

i'd say above average overall...

i feel average except above avg. in a few specific areas 
although I could just be a flaming retard with an inflated ego - gotta keep reminding myself that

i really wanna know who voted borderline! 

i've never had my iq tested properly and I don't think it's a good gauge of intelligence, but I once did one of those internet tests and got a score of 120! lulz

I'm definitely a social retard, there's no denying that...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

To be honest, I don't really know. My mom seems to think that I'm way above average, but I take what she says with a grain of salt due to the fact that she is absolutely biased. IQ tests generally place me in the 120-140 mark, but I don't place much faith in online tests because they aren't exactly real IQ tests that are administered by a professional, plus they're much shorter than real ones.

One thing I found slightly interesting was the social intelligence test that involved looking at 36 sets of eyes and determining which of the four choices most closely matched their emotion. I got 33/36 on this test, which is ironic considering the statistical factors were against me for the most part; my age, sex, and being socially retarded in practice. I don't look people in the eye like most people do, so I'm going by less experience than others.

In non-test conditions though, I'm less than impressive. I suspect this is partially due to my generally rather extreme levels of anxiety. My short term memory is generally poor too. I'm not sure why this is, but my attention span seriously sucks. Zoning out is frequent for me and a lot of the time, I have no idea what somebody just said to me. This could be anxiety, I suppose, but I'm not completely sure. ADD maybe?

My school work is not impressive. My grades are far from spectacular. Sure, I don't put a lot of effort in, but I'm kind of terrified to. What if it turns out that my best still sucks? If that was the case, it would be a detriment to my life, endangering my own safety to alarming levels. The risk is too great. The self esteem I maintain is precious.

I really want to believe that I'm at least above average in terms of raw IQ. If I have an average (or even just slightly above average) IQ, then I'm pretty worthless considering my anxiety and depression and my lack of talent. I need to have something above others. If I don't, what's the point? I'll just be considered inferior trash that nobody will want to associate with. My only hope would be to develop considerable acting & lying ability so I can at least manipulate people to a certain degree.

Overall, though... ugh, I don't know. I'll vote above average because I think my mind has the potential to be much more powerful than what it is now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm intelligent enough to know I should be afraid of clocks but too stupid to care.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

900


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

I feel like I used to be above average. I'd score high on those tests in school back in the day. And when around many people I'd think to myself _I'm way smarter than that person_. I know I could read people really well. I had natural intelligence, street smarts, book smarts etc.

Now I just feel average. I think working the same job for years, not being real social in the real world and being in a similar routine has kind of killed some of it.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

My family seems to think I'm a genius, But they're my family, and family is always biased when it comes to nice things to say.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, SAS seems to buck the trend on intelligence it would seem with 60% above average!!! :teeth

I would say I am of average intelligence.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd say average, but then again, too many types of intelligence to quantify. I'm certainly not above average and my brain is full of frenetic activity. Does that count as intelligence, having too many brain cells to use up? I'm no Voltaire.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm so smrt people call me a genus. I put PHDs to shame.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

probably suffering SA makes someone thinks quite smart


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> I'd say average, but then again, too many types of intelligence to quantify. I'm certainly not above average and my brain is full of frenetic activity. Does that count as intelligence, having too many brain cells to use up? I'm no Voltaire.


 You're just being modest.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

minimized said:


> How do you define ... borderline intelligence?


.


sad vlad said:


> Borderline intelligent. Meaning above mentally challenged but lower than ''below the average''.
> 
> In terms of IQ, that would be between 70 and 85.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Honestly, I'd put myself a bit above average.

I've always done well throughout school, I get asked for help at work with various things that aint in my description but they ask me because I seem able to work things out everyone else struggles with, hell I remember taking mensa tests when I was younger and doing very well on them.

I've got lazy though, video games/depression/teachers not giving a **** as we got to the point where it mattered and ended up achieving a lot less than we should have..

Some of its my fault, some of it isnt, I'd still reckon I'm a bit above average, not as smart as I could have been but..

This is all on paper though, I mean in real life i suspect people wonder how I even dress myself in the morning, cheers SA


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Umma put it like this -- Sheldon Cooper is my white brotha from anotha motha, roflolmao. J/K. I got my aptitudes like everybody else, you know? I excel very strongly in them, but kind of suck at everything else.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I voted genius, since I'm actually a gorilla scientists taught how to communicate through sign language and a huge keyboard. They put me on the internet as a social experiment.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

I used to be able to swallow information and I have my moments. Able to remember everything. Read it and remember it long term & understand the info. However after doing a brainless job for to long that intelligence slowly slips away and I have to work to get it back. 

I'm now performing at 59% of my previous mental capacity. The job I do currently requires as much intelligence as pealing potatoes all day.

Ha ha. So bored. 

I believe most people have the ability to develop their neural connections (brain power). Though some people are gifted and already have these extra connections & neural networks in place.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Retarded.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm slightly knowlegable about a few subjects (but not very,) and I got 94 on an intelligence test I took once in highschool (100 is average, like with IQ.) In education, with only a few exceptions, I scored a little below average to average (C & D grades) 

Of course I've never not studied subjects/done things that are out of my comfort zone because they interest me or I admire it, so I am constantly made aware of my inferiority in general but carry on anyway now. I've never chosen subjects to study 'because I'm good at this' (and frankly there aren't many that I could have ever claimed to have been 'good' at) 

I'm a bit slow in general and it takes me a long time to learn most things properly. 

I went through a long phase where I just gave up on everything I'd previously wanted to do out of general fear, kept changing my mind/feeling lost, and not trying things because I didn't want to feel inferior, but I'm hoping to increasingly turn that around this year.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been told by many people that I'm extremely intelligent, even by a grouchy teacher back in junior high who didn't give compliments easily. He said "I can honestly say that you're the smartest kid in all my classes."

I was quite surprised.

My intelligence is one of the few things I'm proud of. I just enjoy studying things, especially animal behavior.

I've also always been a really good speller. Some teachers really wanted me to join the county spelling bee.

Yet another thing my SM kept me from doing.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Interesting. So far 60% of all voters consider them to be at least above average. Ok, maybe a few of those that picked ''Genius'' did it cause they had nothing better to do, but still...

Could we assume the reason for their social anxiety is given by the negative perspective they have on their looks and/or bullying ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You're just being modest.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I went through a long phase where I just gave up on everything I'd previously wanted to do out of general fear, kept changing my mind/feeling lost, and not trying things because I didn't want to feel inferior, *but I'm hoping to increasingly turn that around this year.*


That's good to hear. I'm in a somewhat similar situation myself, at the moment.

2015 will be a good year for us. I can feel it in my beard. We will make it happen.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Average, I don't doubt that's flexible, though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

probably offline said:


> That's good to hear. I'm in a somewhat similar situation myself, at the moment.
> 
> 2015 will be a good year for us. I can feel it in my beard. We will make it happen.


I approve of the beard's message


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm more clever and curious by nature than intelligent. I am better at problem solving than people solving, however. Still I haven't accomplished many of the things I set to do, so I may be more of a fool that I realize.


----------



## Mysty (Nov 9, 2011)

Probably average.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been a dumbass for as long as I remember, and I was well behind in mental development during my teen years, in retrospect. Even now, my slowness manifests in many embarrassing incidents every time I do something new, or anything I haven't done in a while. Mistakes no one else makes. It's a bad liability in any pursuit, and yet I'm expected to perform the same as an average person. FML.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I was always above average in school, but I don't know if I ever really gave 100% effort to get the best grades or be the most knowledgeable. I could have probably been a straight-A student throughout if I did. Don't know how much of a difference that would have made, though.

Social IQ, probably average or maybe slightly below. I don't pick up on social cues and implications as much as I should.


----------



## Ruthy17 (Apr 15, 2015)

Not sure, I guess average or above as I got A* in my exam results.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been told by professionals I'm above average. No one in my family would ever think so though. If it weren't for this damn SA and anxiety I'd be in good shape.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not book smart but I like to think I'm bright. That term's too vague to have any idea what is means but that's what I think I am.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Borderline intelligent. I'm very stupid sometimes I surprise myself with my level of stupidity. 

Now I don't mean just book smart, I mean any type of intelligence I don't fare well in at all.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Average. Possibly below average.

Smart enough to have problems. Not smart enough to know how to deal with them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I should say I think I'd probably be much better if my memory was better. When I set my mind to working something out, I can usually get it long enough to accomplish whatever it is I need it for. I just won't remember a damn thing about it tomorrow. I know that so I don't bother. It's not worth the effort if I can't retain it.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i guess sa only affects confidence in some ways... lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Lower than average, I think.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I read all the books me like.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm a genius, but I always got good grades in school and pretty much everyone I know has told me I'm intelligent at least once. I suppose I'm above average in intelligence.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Average, maybe a little above average. I got decent grades in elementary and in middle school, but started slacking off around the end of my high school years due to personal problems(mainly lack of motivation and self-confidence). If it's something I really like to do I can put a lot of effort into it.


----------



## Catelya (Apr 22, 2015)

Formerly a gifted child so its a grey area. Im certainly not smart in some areas.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I remember in kindergarten we had like this "gifted and talented" program and at one point they tested me cause they thought I had potential to join. Didn't get in, though. I feel like that kind of sums up everything. The potential is there but I always just kind of **** everything up. 

For real, though. Intelligence is a really weird thing to try and measure, but I don't think I'd ever refer to myself as being very smart.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd say I am an intelligent person, I just lack motivation with some things.


----------



## arja (May 16, 2015)

I`m average.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

smartest dumb guy in the room


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

Surely above average, with spurts of genius in the mix. But that only happens when I'm feeling happy. During that time, it's as if the cloud that looms over my mind due to social anxiety is lifted and my brain is free to play. Those moments in life are what I live for.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd say it's very hard to tell considering what an underachiever I am and how easily I lose focus. I'm definitely quite emotionally intelligent for the most part and if I can really dedicate myself to something, it can come really naturally for me. Problem is, that rarely happens. Like in university, everyone is so much better informed than I am most of the time, because I just don't feel like going in depth and focusing on the subject.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not very intelligent.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm dumb but at least I'm smart enough to realize that. For being dumb I'm pretty smart.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been told I could've been a rocket surgeon.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Smart enough to know that I don't know ****.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Around average, or maybe a little lower.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Lower than average, but not borderline because I've at least survived my first year of college.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Clearly not very from recent events.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

I think most ppl think ther smarter than they are. which scares me cuz I think I'm a bit below average


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

That depends on how you define intelligence. 

When it comes to math, social skills, and paying attention i'm about as stupid as they come. 

When it comes to ping pong, Runescape, and super smash bros, i'm a god damn genius.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Above average in math and music at least. When it comes to English, literature, and social sciences, I am below average. I graduated summa cum laude in high school with honors in math, science, and music. (Now I'm doing terrible in college because of all the mental illnesses I've been diagnosed with). I'm still a fast learner and retain detailed information on subjects I enjoy though, and it shows on my pretests every semester. Lately, I just haven't been utilizing my talents as well as I used to.


----------

